# The world's biggest squat is there for the taking.



## Vonuist (Jan 24, 2012)

Fordlandia was a town built in the Amazon rainforest by the famous anti-semite and industrial cunt Henry Ford.
It was abandoned for a number of reasons but most of it is still there just waiting for an enterprising band of well-armed anarchists to turn up and declare independence.
Any takers?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/7129385/Fordlandia-extract.html
http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2009/feb/01/fordlandia-brazil
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fordlândia


----------



## Jimmy James (Feb 4, 2012)

American Fascism/ Industrialist Nationalism Banana Republic style; courtesy of Henry Ford. This is the future of the U.S. once the dollar collapses; mark my words.


----------



## ridintiltheend (Feb 4, 2012)

i say we go kill all the natives and start the new America manifest destiny


----------



## Vonuist (Feb 5, 2012)

ridintiltheend said:


> i say we go kill all the natives and start the new America manifest destiny


 
I'm afraid most of them have already been killed off by diseases brought in by the original "settlers", principally syphillis and the common cold, and the missionaries have been at work turning the survivors into glassy eyed christian robots who regard their own culture as "evil".


----------



## ridintiltheend (Feb 5, 2012)

That sounds about right, thats the american dream. Right?


----------



## Vonuist (Feb 5, 2012)

ridintiltheend said:


> That sounds about right, thats the american dream. Right?


 
i always thought 'the American dream' was moving to Canada.


----------



## ridintiltheend (Feb 6, 2012)

Vonuist said:


> i always thought 'the American dream' was moving to Canada.


 

you gotta do like tests and stuff to go canadian right? Fuck that we emericans would much rather just go shoot us some of them job stealin foreigners


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Feb 6, 2012)

lets go to antartica..start drilling for oil and minerals...use money to sustain ourselves and build watchmen style geo domes for farming..share everything be anarch commune


----------



## Vonuist (Feb 6, 2012)

ridintiltheend said:


> you gotta do like tests and stuff to go canadian right? Fuck that we emericans would much rather just go shoot us some of them job stealin foreigners


Those foreigners are going to start going home soon. The Polish immigrants to the UK are leaving in droves, after six or seven years most of them are working out that, "you know what, it's shit here!"


----------



## luciferchrist (Feb 6, 2012)

That squat is pretty intense. If I could get out of Fucking Mobile Alabama maybe I would check it out


----------



## landpirate (Oct 31, 2012)

I just watched a programme on BBC One, where Michael Palin is travelling around Brazil. He visits Fordlandia. It looks pretty fucked up. I don't know how viable any of the buildings would be if you really did want to try and settle there, it looked wrecked. Also, the remote location might make getting any sort of supplies really hard. Although, saying all that Michael Palin and a film crew managed it so I am sure it would be doable by boat. In any case its an interesting place.

This is is the link to the programme 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01nqm81/Brazil_with_Michael_Palin_Into_Amazonia/ 

its available until 21st november. I don't know if it will work outside of the UK, so maybe look on youtube if you can't watch on the BBC website.


----------



## Noble Savage (Oct 31, 2012)

Fixed Or Repaired Daily


----------

